# Thinking about a new bunny



## BunnyMom (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting another bunny. I need to stick with the small breeds, due to limited space at my house. And I would like to get a doe.I'd like to know if anyone has any of the following and can give me some insight on their personality, behavior, etc. I've reading and seen some at shows, but I figured someone who actually owns one of these breeds would know best.

Here are the breeds I'm thinking about:

Britannia Petite
Dwarf Hotot
Havana
Himilayan
Tan

I already have a Mini Rex and a Mini Rex/Holland Lop mix, so those are also on my list, but I already have an idea of their personalities. Whoever I'd get would have to get along with these two.

Thanks for your help in my research!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> I'm thinking about getting another bunny. I need to stick with the small breeds, due to limited space at my house. And I would like to get a doe. I'd like to know if anyone has any of the following and can give me some insight on their personality, behavior, etc. I've done some reading and seen some at shows, but I figured someone who actually owns one of these breeds would know best.
> 
> Here are the breeds I'm thinking about:
> 
> ...




The Britannia Petite and Tan are extremely hyper rabbits that may be difficult to handle. The Dwarf Hotots can be prone to health issues. Havanas are a nice smaller breed,although the "king" of docile is the Himalayan.

You might also consider the Polish -- a big personality in a little package 

Other smaller breeds include the Netherland Dwarf, American Fuzzy Lop, Jersey Wooly, Florida White, and the Dutch.



Pam


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, Pam!

I would LOVE to get a jersey wooly because I've recently started spinning and also because of Lissa's great stories about Lenci, but Scott is totally not keen on all the hair!

Those other breeds are great suggestions, though. Especially the Polish , knowing what a little doll that Tucker is!

:inlove:


----------



## Spring (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup good advice so far. 

Sorry this is a little off topic, but my friend has a holland lop cross who is two years old. Her sister is gray-brown and her dad was a holland lop (only known relatives).

I'm just wondering, I've read that it may take up to three years for her ears to turn lop? Is there any chance of this happening? Sometimes when she's resting her ears go half down and you can gently press one to one side and it would go down. 
(normally here ears go not straight up but just a little loose)
??


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 27, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> I would LOVE to get a jersey wooly because I've recently started spinning and also because of Lissa's great stories about Lenci, but Scott is totally not keen on all the hair!


I have an American Fuzzy Lop. He has a lot of hair, but sheds FAR less than my short-haired rabbits. He has LOTS of wool. I have to cut his hair about once a month.I just threw out a small waste basket full.

Laura


----------



## FairyTailFuzzies (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd go with the American Fuzzy Lop.........but I"m biased! The fur isn't as bad as you would think...I prefer the big chunks of fuzz that you can pick up to all the millions of little hairs everywhere...

http://www.freewebs.com/fairytailfuzzies/


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> You might also consider the Polish -- a big personality in a little package
> 
> Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2005)

Now how could anyone resist that face? Polish rock!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2005)

Matthew with his Polish . . .


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2005)

Is this a happy kid or what? LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 27, 2005)

Carolyn, I love the Tucker collage! 

Just remember, BunnyMom, you can't spin Polish fur! 

You need AFL wool!







I love my AFL!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Laura, very cute bunny! Does AFL stand for American Fuzzy Lop? I have thought about getting into Jersey Woolies and selling the wool I groom out of them, but I don't know if there would be a market for it. The angoras are cute, too, but I don't want to get into another big breed, LOL. Sorry, I'm rambling, aren't I? I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 27, 2005)

The problem with the Jersey Woolies is that the length of wool is only about 2 inches. You need to be experienced in spinning wool to spin that! My Jerseys do leave a lot of wool around. It sticks to the cage and the floor! However, they have great personalities! Mine are CLOWNS! 

Sharon


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 28, 2005)

*gentle giants wrote:*


> Hey Laura, very cute bunny!





> Thanks!





> Does AFL stand for American FuzzyLop?


Sorry, yes AFL = American Fuzzy Lop. I think the breed started when they crossed Angoras with Holland Lops.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 28, 2005)

BunnyMom,

Would think that if you do want to spin, it would be best to start from the wool, ask other rabbit wool spinners what would be the best breed to start with, and go from there. No?

-Carolyn


----------



## bluebird (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a friend that spins she raises french angoras only. their wool is coarser and doen't matt as badly as the english angora.bluebird


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 28, 2005)

I would love to get an angora, a jersey wooly and an AFL and just start my own business spinning all day. A few alpacas would be nice, too. And a romney lamb.

I haven't tried spinning the Yak fibers that I bought last week, so I'm not sure yet if I want one of those, too!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 28, 2005)

bluebird wrote:


> I have a friend that spins she raises french angoras only. their wool is coarser and doen't matt as badly as the english angora.bluebird



French Angoras, huh? Does anyone on here have a French Angora? I will have to look those up. I don't spin personally, but I would be more than willing to put in the time brushing the bunnies and sell wool to someone who does, LOL. I will have to do some research and see if I could find a market for bunny wool.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 28, 2005)

*gentle giants wrote:*


> I will have to look those up. I don't spin personally, but I would be more than willing to put in the time brushing the bunnies and sell wool to someone who does, LOL.




You'll need a $200 blower  Brushing the wool strips out the density and ruins the coat.

Pam


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 28, 2005)

pamnock wrote:
[/quote]
You'll need a $200 blower  Brushing the wool strips out the density and ruins the coat.

Pam
[/quote]


Huh? How do you get the wool out of them, then? What is a blower? :shock:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 28, 2005)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Huh? How do you get the wool out of them, then? What is a blower? :shock:




A heavy duty blower is for grooming the coats. It separates the fibers without stripping out the coat.

Wool is harvested by plucking or shearing. My son Ryan and I used to shear English Angoras for their wool. We were pretty quick. I had fun trying to see if I could shear the entire coat off in one piece, but Ryan was the master. I'm allergic to the angoras, so grooming is not one of my favorite activities 

Hereare somearticles on harvesting the wool:

http://narbc.tripod.com/harvest.htm

http://homepage.sunrise.ch/homepage/pglaus/wollgewie.htm

Grooming:

http://home.pacbell.net/bettychu/grooming.html



Pam

Matthew & his black English Angora buck "Funny Bunny"


----------



## Spring (Dec 28, 2005)

Something about angoras, every time I see one I have to laugh! It's hard to tell if they are rabbits sometimes! They are also adorable out of words hehe.Can't imagine the time you would need to spend grooming!


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 29, 2005)

*Spring wrote:*


> Something about angoras, every time I see one I have to laugh! It's hard to tell if they are rabbits sometimes! They are also adorable out of words hehe.Can't imagine the time you would need to spend grooming!


Every time Scott sees one he makes some comment about attaching a long handle to mop the floor. :X (Not that he actually would -he's a big mush when it comes to the bunnies.)


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Every time Scott sees one he makes some comment about attaching a long handle to mop the floor. :X




:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 29, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Every time Scott sees one he makes some comment about attaching a long handle to mop the floor. :X (Not that he actually would - he's a big mush when it comes to the bunnies.)


Hee hee. Kevin's the same way. He yells, "RabbitStew tonight" all the time, then I catch him sneaking Craisins to them and baby-talking to them when he thinks no one is looking. 

Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 29, 2005)

That's funny, Laura! Why are some men such closet bunny-cuddlers?

I just went on the HRS website of bunnies up for adoption and guess what - they have a bunny that looks EXACTLY like Poco! And her name is Ginger (Scott's sister's rabbit's name). She's in Albany, which is not that far from me. And she's already spayed.

onder:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 29, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Ijust went on the HRS website of bunnies up for adoption and guess what- they have a bunny that looks EXACTLY like Poco! And hername is Ginger (Scott's sister's rabbit's name). She's inAlbany, which is not that far from me. And she's alreadyspayed.


That is truly meant to be! What are you waiting for?!


----------



## Spring (Dec 29, 2005)

Exactly! No time to loose get hoppin in the car!  Have uy decided to get her yet? I say yes!


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 30, 2005)

Scott insists that we have to get Skittles spayed first, which is true. She's been a spray monster lately and bringing another bun in the house won't make it any better. Normally I make decisions like this based 80% one motion and 20% on practicality. He's asked me to go more 50/50 this time. ("Of course if I thought that way, honey, you wouldn't be here!")


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 30, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> That's funny, Laura! Why are some men such closet bunny-cuddlers?



It's so true! Neil always said he would ONLY ever have a dog.Then the other morning, I wake up and he has Misty in the bed with us cuddling her. What silly men.

Nadia


----------



## cheryl (Jan 4, 2006)

pamnock,i just wanted to say,i lovvvvve this picture of your son with the english angora.they are two good looking boys in one picture,simply priceless


guys are such strange creatures,and they say that women are strange hmmmmm...

my 15 year old son anthony loves the buns,he gets down on the floor with them, he plays with them he even kisses them on top of their heads,but when his mates are around,he tells them he don't like the bunnies, hmmmm okkkkkk.

but i'm always there saying,ohhhhhh but i have proof,i have soooooooo many pics of him snuggling with the bunsi think it is just a male macho image that they have to keep up with


----------

